# 7.8" Kobo Aura One order watch thread



## DD

Those of you who have pre-ordered the new 7.8" Kobo Aura One, please share WHEN you ordered, from WHERE you ordered (Rakuten website, Chapters Indigo, etc.), and if you have received a SHIPPED notification yet.

I ordered from Rakuten website at 2 AM Eastern Time on Aug. 30 and have not received a shipping notification yet.

Kobo says the release is not until Sept. 6 but I know from other forums that there are people in NY and GA who ordered after me and have received tracking numbers that say their orders are on their way.


----------



## backslidr

I ordered mine on Aug 30 from the Rakuten website. I haven't received any shipping notice yet. The Kobo website now says that they will be in stock on Sept 15. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## backslidr

I just got my shipping notice. It's coming by FedEx next Monday the twelfth by 10:30 am. Yayyyy






The Beatings Will Continue Until Morale Improves


----------



## DD

7vn11vn said:


> I just got my shipping notice. It's coming by FedEx next Monday the twelfth by 10:30 am. Yayyyy
> 
> The Beatings Will Continue Until Morale Improves


Still nothing here and several attempts to get an answer from customer service to no avail.


----------



## Jen200

I received mine from Kobo today.  I still haven't received the shipping email.  

I think I am going to send it back.  I see purple and greenish-yellow colors on the screen.  I tried to read on it tonight and it is driving me crazy.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DD

Jen200 said:


> I received mine from Kobo today. I still haven't received the shipping email.
> 
> I think I am going to send it back. I see purple and greenish-yellow colors on the screen. I tried to read on it tonight and it is driving me crazy.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So sorry to hear that. Returns with them are even harder than the shipping. Hope it goes well with you.


----------



## DD

I just got this email from KOBO:

"Response By Email (David L) (09/09/2016 10:45 AM)
Hello,

Thank your recent pre-order for the Kobo Aura ONE with Rakuten Kobo Inc.
Due to higher than expected order volumes, we are experiencing some delays with our shipments. 

Please be assured that your order is being prioritized and that we are doing our utmost to process and ship the order in the next two days.

You should be receiving your shipping notification shortly.

Thank you for your understanding.

Rakuten Kobo Customer Care"

I've cancelled the order. I'm going to be traveling and won't be home to receive the package for a while. When things die down a little and I'm back home I might consider ordering the Aura One again. I never dreamed that it would take this long to arrive and then get an email that it's delayed. Others on the US ordered after me and received theirs on Sept 6. There's no rhyme or reason to Kobo US' order process.


----------



## DD

Unbelievable! Five minutes after I got off the phone with CS to cancel my order, I get an email saying it's too late to cancel because it's already been shipped and they suddenly had a tracking number! It's a miracle! Haha!

If I refuse shipment (because I won't be at my address until Sept 20), they would charge me a restocking fee. I was able to contact fedex and have them hold it at the local fedex facility for me to pick up when I get back home. 

FedEx is amazing. Kobo, not so much.


----------



## backslidr

I just got mine today, three days early. Lighting is perfect. Size is perfect. Couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## DD

7vn11vn said:


> I just got mine today, three days early. Lighting is perfect. Size is perfect. Couldn't be happier with it.


Good to know!


----------



## DD

Mine is in FL already! Unfortunately, I won't be there until the 20th. It's amazing how fast FedEx moved it from Hong Kong, once Kobo sent it. Slated to arrive at my local FedEx location on Tues. but could be sooner.

If Kobo hadn't caused the delay by questioning if my Delaware address was a P.O. box (it wasn't!), I think I could have had it before I left on my travels. I couldn't take that chance, so I told them to send it to FL to be safe. Then they blamed the delay on me for changing my address! Comedy of errors here but I have the new reader to look forward to when I get home. I guess delayed gratification is OK.


----------



## luvmykindle3

Can't wait to hear the reviews.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## backslidr

DD said:


> Mine is in FL already! Unfortunately, I won't be there until the 20th. It's amazing how fast FedEx moved it from Hong Kong, once Kobo sent it. Slated to arrive at my local FedEx location on Tues. but could be sooner.
> 
> If Kobo hadn't caused the delay by questioning if my Delaware address was a P.O. box (it wasn't!), I think I could have had it before I left on my travels. I couldn't take that chance, so I told them to send it to FL to be safe. Then they blamed the delay on me for changing my address! Comedy of errors here but I have the new reader to look forward to when I get home. I guess delayed gratification is OK.


That would drive me nuts. Mine was in Hong Kong on the eighth and was delivered on the ninth. FedEx did real good for a change.


----------



## DD

Finally got back to FL yesterday and my KA1 was waiting for me. I'm really loving it!


----------



## Jen200

How is your screen?  I am waiting for my replacement.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DD

Jen200 said:


> How is your screen? I am waiting for my replacement.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think it's very good. Nothing about it that distracts me. I don't like the red tones of the night time screen. So I just turned the automatic setting off for that feature and keep it on the bluish/white tones that I prefer.


----------



## backslidr

DD said:


> Finally got back to FL yesterday and my KA1 was waiting for me. I'm really loving it!


Glad you got it ok. I'm loving mine too. I've read about fifteen books so far. Yesterday I went back to my Kindle and was shocked by how small it seemed. Kobo hit the ball out of the park with the Aura One.


----------



## northofdivision

This thing looks incredible. Could anyone give an extended review (even better if you can compare it to the Kindle models) and comparisons in regard to lighting, build quality, etc? Thanks for any insights.


----------



## nikkidog

I ordered the Kobo Aura One.  It is coming tomorrow.  I noticed that it doesn't come with an adapter.  I hate charging from my laptop as I almost never use it since I bought my IPad several years ago.  Does anyone know if you can buy an adapter for the Kobo Aura One?


----------



## northofdivision

nikkidog said:


> I ordered the Kobo Aura One. It is coming tomorrow. I noticed that it doesn't come with an adapter. I hate charging from my laptop as I almost never use it since I bought my IPad several years ago. Does anyone know if you can buy an adapter for the Kobo Aura One?


You can use any standard charger with Micro usb be it from your android phone, windows, cameras or tons of devices. You likely have one laying around.


----------



## northofdivision

For those that have it, what are you impressions (or does this warrant a new thread)? I like mine a lot. the hardware really feels great and I now find myself using it when i'm just sitting at tables often rather than my 6" Oasis.


----------



## luvmykindle3

I was considering ordering one. Really want to hear some reviews.


----------



## Shapeshifter

This is now where I'm at, which one, and with the it being so popular will Amazon take it on and make a kindle the same/similar size?



northofdivision said:


> For those that have it, what are you impressions (or does this warrant a new thread)? I like mine a lot. the hardware really feels great and I now find myself using it when i'm just sitting at tables often rather than my 6" Oasis.


----------



## luvmykindle3

Amazon just came out with a bigger Oasis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DD

luvmykindle3 said:


> Amazon just came out with a bigger Oasis.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know! And it's waterproof! I've ordered it. Thinking of selling my Kobo.


----------



## kindlecollector

I now have the Aura One and the new Kindle Oasis 7"  Screen illumination on both is very even and readable.  Operating systems different and in that respect I prefer the Oasis with the latest firmware and no special offers.  I also ordered the Kindle with Wi-Fi and 4G, a option not offered by Kobo or other e-readers than Kindle so far as I know.  Nice to have the 4G when not near a hot spot and no need to ask for and receive a password etc.  The larger screen Kobo is about as large as I want for a portable unit.  I do also have the Kindle DX but it is a stay-at-home device IMO.


----------



## luvmykindle3

I just received the new Aura One limited edition. It's great. I love the screen. It was very easy to set up. I purchased it so that I could download my ebooks from Adobe digitals. It was super easy. Love the way love sets up books and let's me know which books I've read and the percentage of those I'm reading. I've been thinking about getting a logo for a while and finally just decided to try it. I also have the new oasis, I like it as well. The screen size on the aura is perfect. I'm happy with both devices. Guess you can tell, I love my gadgets Lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

